# Reel for 9ft Star Stellar Surf rod



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey all. I am new to this board and need some advice. I have a Star Stellar Lite 9ft surf rod. I am looking for a new reel to put on it and was wondering if there are any suggestions. I use it for surf fishing in NC and mostly throw bait. I do sometimes use it for plugging when I go back home to CT. The rod is 10 - 25 line and 1 - 4 oz lure. I was considering the Penn 650ssm or 750. I will be loading it up with braided if it makes a difference with choosing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

That a very nice and versitle rod. Excellent choice for lots of fun fishing. IMHO a Penn 650 or 750 is way too big for that rod. It wil only hurt the balance, be more difficult to cast, and tire the user out quicker. Since you want to use braid, I would use 150-200 yds of 30 lb PP or Fireline on a 4000 or 5000 sized reel by Shimano, Diawa, or your favorite reel manufacturer.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Is the Shimano Spheros a good reel for that rod? I see the Saragosa also from Shimano but it is a bit more.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I also found this reel in the 6000

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_22327_151001002_151000000_151001000_151-1-2?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

The Spheros would be an excellent match for that rod. make sure you get the FB version and not the older model FA version. Either the 4000 or 6000 size would be best, your preference. I would prefer the 4000 size, others like the 6000 size best. The 5000 is the same as 6000 with less line capacity).

The Thunnus is way too big and for most folks and way too expensive! The Thunnus sizing is kinda different from the others. Its made to be an offshore heavy-duty reel.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the help. I did see a smaller Penn I liked. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300336228193&category=36164&refid=store

It would between the Penn and Spheros


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Doing some searches and found this thread.

Is the SG1230S90 the rod you have ? 
I can't find one in person to look at.
Was wondering how long the butt is on that rod ?
Also how many guides does it have ?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I bought my wife the same rod last year ... nice rod ... a 4000 size shimano works great ...


----------

